# New 29er feels sort of...unstable?



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, ladies. I've been riding a 26" Avalanche for the past several years, and I just upgraded to a Myka 29er this spring. I've only been out on it 3 times so far, all on pavement (still too muddy to ride around here). I think the frame size is about the same except for a shorter top tube.

It feels different. I don't feel as confident of my ability to control the bike, stop, turn, etc. I'm pretty tall and so is the bike; I almost feel shaky or too high when I'm on it. 

Hopefully I just need to spend more time in the saddle, but has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in the market for a 29er, and I've been surprised at how different the ones I've test ridden have felt. Some feel slow and heavy, some quick and responsive. I think with all the new designs that different manufacturers are coming up with, a test ride is a must. Every company is trying to do things a little different. Some stuff works for me and some doesn't. I also was surprised to find that on several bikes a small 29er frame fit me better. I ride a medium on most 26ers. 
My point being, you can't just assume if you like a Specialized 26er that you will like one of their 29ers. 

Then again, it often takes a while to adapt to a new bike, so you might just need a few more rides to get used to the new feel. Or some tweaks to the geometry (shorter stem, different saddle position, etc) might make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, MtbRN. I feel like you are right, I need to give myself time to adapt to the new ride. I live in an area with very few bike shops, and I have unusually long legs and short torso, so I didn't get to test ride many models.

I'll play with the saddle position, etc. and keep riding. I just needed some emotional support


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

For me changing to a shorter stem and rotating the sweep slightly of the handle bars makes the biggest difference in the handling. Sometimes trimming the bars a little is needed too. Good luck and keep on riding till you find what works you. The smallest of adjustments can make a huge difference


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't have a 29'r, but since you mention the long leg length, I wonder if your saddle is perched too high compared to the bars.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

The seat is definitely higher than the handlebars, but I thought I was supposed to position the seat so my knee is nearly fully extended at the bottom of the pedal stroke? I'll experiment with seat post height as well as the handlebar and stem business. Good suggestions, all.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Yes, you are right about the seat height, at least as a starting point. If this is the issue you would have to raise the bars up. Ways to do this include a stem that angles up more, riser bars (bend up more), or some kind of extender for the steerer tube (the part of the fork that goes up through the frame & is clamped by the stem). 

Hard to say if this is the issue though, people have a wide variety of tolerances for the relative height of the bars and saddle. A pic might help people chime in if the difference looks extreme or not. You could also take it back to where you got it, hopefully they have someone there with some fit knowledge.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll get back with a pic of my bad self on the bike after I've had time to try some adjustments this weekend. Good idea.


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

You just need time to get used to it. I was scared to take mine out on the trail when I first got it, then when I did I wondered why I waited so long. Now when I get back on the little bike it just feels silly till I get used to it again.


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

This type of question has been coming up with more fequency on these forums and elsewhere, so Sarai from Girl Bike Love and I worked on an article together about 29ers, women's fit and small riders. I work for Niner, but the fit tips should be universal. Maybe it helps?

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Carla,
Thank you for the article. Very much appreciated.

My familiar trail was finally dry enough to ride last weekend, and the bike felt increasingly comfortable. Now I'm not even sure what I was talking about. 

I did make a discovery that is probably obvious to everyone else: I had problems with hand and wrist pain with the old bike. It was better but not gone with the shorter top tube. If I engage my lazy core muscles to hold up my body instead of slumping my weight down on my hands and arms, there is no pain or pressure on my wrists. Duh.


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think any drastic change in geometry will affect you. I have an Avalanche Expert and just upgraded to a Specialized Camber Comp (mens). The specialized fits sooo much bettter and handles completely different. I also have jumped on my boyfriend's GF Rig 29er. It is a DRASTIC change in geometry and handling. He actually got longer bars for cranking up hill (it's ss). I think with more seat time you'll be fine.


----------



## lafutura (Apr 8, 2012)

a great article indeed. i had fallen into the trap of a longer top tube (and horrible hand/arm pain and numbness as a result) as i am the height of a shorter male but obviously have a shorter torso and longer legs as is typical for women. now if only i can find the frame that i want in real life i'll be set!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Update: I have been riding a few times a week now and that unstable feeling completely evaporated. I brought the seat down an inch and moved it forward a tiny bit, and as I mentioned before I try to engage my core to hold up my body instead of using my wrists and shoulders. What a difference! Next time I buy a new bike I will know to give myself some time to settle in and get used to it. (again, duh.)

I appreciate the input. This is a great place to ask questions and get good advice.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

My seat height for road is high to take advantage of leg extension power on the seat tucked for wind resistance. You can ride for miles without alterring your position. On my hard tail I'm more likely to stand for climbing or running through technical sections. For steeper downhills I can need to get behind the seat at times for stability. My seat height is signifigantly lower than for road to allow for movement. I have it set without regard for pedalling efficiency but for comfort and confidence. I also went from a 110mm stem to an 80mm for added handlebar control and stability. DH riders go short stem and dropper seatposts for confidence in the steeps. I would try a seat height that feels too short on the flats and see how it feels in the rough.


----------



## kateroo (May 7, 2012)

I'm pretty short and have been on a Niner for about 2 years. The geometry is a good fit according to classic fit measurements, but I do struggle getting behind the saddle on descents. A shorter stem sounds like a good idea to try.


----------



## AcidBlackCat (Apr 29, 2012)

Just tested a Scott Spark 29er this weekend in medium frame, and gotta say.... hated it! could have been just that brand... not sure as it was my first demo on a 29er. or it could be what ive been reading a lot about, and that 29ers just arent set up for women. it was great on the uphill and the Hubby said it looked like i was rocking it good, and getting over things i normally couldnt. but was horrible on the downhill... couldnt keep the front end in control, and just didnt work for me. Lost my confidence going down areas i would have totally rocked on a 26er.... so for me i think ill just stick with the 26er... until they have more experience making 29ers for women, and get the geometry down better

Keep rockin it ladies!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I wouldn't base your entire 29er opinion on one bike... especially one with mixed reviews: Scott Spark 29 RC Long-term Review | Cyclingnews.com

The whole "women need a different bike" thing is a farce. There are lots of different shapes and proportions of women just like there are lots of shapes and proportions of men. Everyone needs a frame that is the right size. Fit from there is adjustable with your bar, stem, and seat.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

What about it didn't you like on the downhills? I have trouble on downhills when I haven't checked my fork PSI in a while, and it gets too low. I wonder if the fork PSI wasn't set correctly for you? 

Now that I've read the article from the link Andrea provided, I would say the suspension is probably the issue in downhills with that bike. The Giant Anthem 29er I'm riding feels stable as a rock when I'm bombing down the hills on it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Tire pressure too high can really affect DH performance.


----------



## Dirtfoot (May 6, 2012)

*Salsa El Mariachi/Mamasita vs. Niner EMD?*

Hey all,

The wife and I are looking at getting her into a new bike. She's 5' tall and REALLY wants a 29er after hopping on my Niner MCR last time we were out. When we asked at the LBS, their immediate answer about her on a 29er was that she was too small.

But after looking at geometry and companies that make XS frames, looks like the Niner EMD and the two Salsa frames have very similar geometry. I was wondering if any of you ladies of comparable height have had experience with either?

Oh, and I recommended 80mm of travel vs. 100mm. Will that make a huge difference for someone of her height with handling?


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Ack!!! Shame on that LBS! She is NOT too small for a 29er. I am only 5'1" and I am riding a small Giant Anthem X 29er. As you mentioned, Niner now has an XS EMD which would probably fit her as well. One of the girls that rides with me, and is even shorter than I am, is on a Trek Mamba. 

Anyhow, I test rode two Niners last spring: a JET and an AIR, which were both smalls. I was fine with standover, but the top tubes were just a bit too long for me for comfortable handling. Now that they have the XS though, that would probably be perfect. 

Your wife should try to demo as many as she can get her hands on, and see what fits her best. It's really hard to judge how something will really fit just by the numbers. And... I would go with 100mm over 80mm, personally.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

Dirtfoot, I'm tall, so no personal experience. But I have a friend who's short (don't know her exact height). She did have trouble finding a 29er that fit her, but she was committed, did a lot of research, and eventually bought a Niner from an shop out of town.

So your wife might be too small for the 29ers that store carries (or not, but that's another issue), but with research and test rides she should be able to get what she wants.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I jumped on the 29er bandwagon less than a week ago! I only rode the Wahoo and the Hardrock 29 disc at the LBS, though I'd read some reviews of them here and elsewhere online, and had narrowed it down to these two entry level 29ers. I'm 5'7" so the 15.5" seemed to fit fine. My old bike was a 17.5" (I knew nothing about sizing when I got it) and it was definitely too big. I didn't see any women's specific entry level 29ers? Maybe I didn't shop long enough. I kind of got fired up and wanted a new bike RIGHT NOW.

I didn't ride them long, just up and down the road, over curbs, etc. I'm such a beginner I'm not sure I'd notice all of these fine differences y'all talk about. All I can tell is that both are a vast improvement over my 15+ year old cheap bike. I hope I don't find out that some of these geometry differences will be a problem down the road when I have some more seat time. 

Honestly I couldn't really tell much difference between the two as far as handling etc. The Specialized shifters annoyed me (thumb/thumb) so I got the Gary Fisher. 

I haven't had time to ride it much, we've had bad weather here over the last few days. I moved my seat over, the seat it came with wasn't too great.

Should I have been more picky? I don't really know what I was looking for except better?


----------

